
Earned $662.26 online since Monday (in 4 days) - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/earned-66226-online-since-monday-in-4-days/
======
ErrantX
r.e. your book. I bet that if you spent a little time on the design you would
get a load more potential sales. I mean this kindly but the current page looks
a little like one of the "EARN MONEY ONLINE!!!!" scam pages.

Here is a great example that got posted here a little while back:
<http://createyourproglang.com/>

~~~
jacoblyles
To be fair, it sounds an awful lot like an "EARN MONEY ONLINE!!!" scam, so
maybe it's okay if it looks that way.

Hell, his "customer reviews" are pulled straight from the tri-color ad copy.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
What's the tri-color ad copy?

~~~
jacoblyles
You have to click through to his spammy sales page. In my experience, SEO is a
common hideout for snake oil salesmen. Most of them make more money from
selling SEO advice than producing any useful good or service.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I saw the copy. But I didn't understand what you meant by tri-color ad copy

~~~
jacoblyles
<http://www.improve-pagerank.com/promo/>

It alternates between blue, black, green, and red. So you're right, it's quad-
color.

I was wrong about the source of his quotes being his ad copy. It's actually an
unlinked forum where he probably got his friends to write ad copy for him,
presuming he didn't do it himself.

------
boundlessdreamz
Why is that the pagerank of your pagerank ebook page is 0? The book looked
scammy to me because of that.

And if it is totally whitehat why not list a few sample sites which used that
method?

~~~
kreci
I made a page where I sell my ebook just to sell my ebook. Check my blog PR
and other of my sites :)

~~~
boundlessdreamz
<http://www.kreci.net/> is PR 3

<http://www.minimotherboard.com/> is PR 1

<http://www.madhostreviewer.com/> is PR 2

<http://tweetrandomizer.com/> is PR 4

It looks like PR 4 is the odd one out and not the norm

~~~
kreci
It is not the odd one and I exactly described how to got similar result. I
have not done anything similar to my PR 1 and 2 sites. If you are not
interested you don't have to buy the ebook... :)

~~~
boundlessdreamz
I was giving you feedback mate. I'm interested and i'm listing the reasons why
I didn't buy it.

I checked the PR of both your blog and the ebook page and it was below 4.

And you are flipping the PR 1 and PR 2 sites. As said in your ebook page copy,
higher PR means more money when flipping. Why wouldn't you invest the few
hours to make it into PR 4.

I'm sorry to say but your attitude is defensive and a turn off. To my comment
and the other comments talking about design of the page, you come across as
defensive.

Anyway good luck!

------
wallflower
Argh. I read that as $662,260 because of the comma. Damn ingrained default US
currency pattern recognition.

Congrats, you seem to be diversifying your income streams.

~~~
kreci
Thanks - I fixed the comma :)

------
jellisjapan
I have to say, I remember reading your first post when you decided to do this
stuff full time, and I didn't think doing just Adsense and Istockphoto would
be enough to keep you afloat. It really seems though that you have the drive
to do this, and it seems to be coming along for you, so I'm really happy to
see that.

Also, I'd love to see a post with tips about selling photos on istockphoto.

~~~
kreci
Thanks for a great post idea. I will try to write something about it soon.
Just stay subscribed... =P

------
paraschopra
I found good discussion on the ebook he is selling here
[http://www.warriorforum.com/warrior-special-offers-
forum/199...](http://www.warriorforum.com/warrior-special-offers-
forum/199816-up-pagerank-4-two-weeks-100-legit-grab-report-7-a.html)

------
GFischer
Something I take from this (and it is very valuable) is not to expect to make
a living from AdSense (or at least, that it is very hard!). Thanks for keeping
us up to date :)

~~~
kreci
You are right. My adsense is very low source of income when compare it to
others.

------
rgrieselhuber
Your istockphoto link appears to be broken:

<http://www.istockphoto.com/kreci>

~~~
kreci
Link is ok - it looks that istock have server problems.

------
asimjalis
Good work! That's $165.57 per day. Which is $60,473 per year! Nice.

~~~
kreci
It would be great to keep such averages - but it was just a few of my best
days like for now...

------
kreci
Any comments? Will be a pleasure to answer =)

~~~
Terretta
Yes, the number in your headline isn't formatted in a way expected for a USD
value. When seeing a figure like "$xxx,xx" it seems, to an American, that the
ones digit must be missing ("$xxx,xxx").

~~~
kreci
Ups, sorry. I have formated it like people do in my country... In future post
I will do it right :)

~~~
davidw
You have 2 hours, I think, to go back and edit it.

------
mml
There are many who independently made a lot more than that on a daily basis.
Your obvious pride just makes you look rather silly.

Keep it up though, working for SomeCorp is even sillier.

~~~
mixmax
Warren Buffett started his career going door to door selling chewing gum,
Coca-Cola, and weekly magazines [1]. I'm sure he looked rather silly.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett>

